# Filieren oder Filetieren?



## Hummer (17. Juli 2001)

Dies ist eine Frage an unsere Profis:Es ist mir aufgefallen, daß Köche vom filieren sprechen, der interessierte Laie hingegen vom filetieren. Das gleiche gilt für Filier- und Filetiermesser.Ist filetieren nun völlig inkompatibel mit der Fachsprache oder wird es auch von Berufsköchen verwendet?Petri!Hummer


----------



## eifelshark (18. Juli 2001)

Hi hummer,also der Begriff Filieren ist nicht anderes
als Filetieren. In der feinen Küche benutzt man diesen Ausdruck wenn man dem Gast am Tisch ein Stück Fleich oder Fisch Knochen bzw. grätenfrei aus einem Stück Wild oder von einem ganzen Fisch herausschneidet und dann vorlegt.
Filetieren wir in Metzger und Ficherkreisen 
verwendet, während wie schon gesagt Filieren 
das feinere Wort für die selbe Tätikeit in den besseren Hotels benutzt wird.Bedeutet etwa: Am Tisch etwas gleichmäßiges zuschneiden.

Im übrigen wird der Ausdruck filieren auch bei der Stickerrei von Spitzendeckchen verwendet, die sogenannte Filetstickerei. 
------------------
Webmaster von 
Dorschfestival.de


----------



## Dorschkiller (28. Juli 2001)

Moin HummerAlso ich kenne einige Leute die hauptberuflich Fische filetieren.
Einige arbeiten auf einem Kutter, die anderen in Bremerhaven an Land.Die meiste Arbeit ( ca 99% ) erledigen heutzutage sowieso Filetiermaschienen.Aber, ich habe immer gedacht, daß ich filetieren kann, bis ich gesehen habe wie echte Profis sowas machen.Einen ca. 70 cm langen Dorsch, hat ein Profifiletierer in genau 20 Sekunden !!! perfekt filetiert.( Beide Seiten )!!!Als ich mit diesem "Übermenschen" ins Gespräch kamm, hat dieser mir gesagt, daß er filieren würde.Als ich nach dem Unterschied zwischen Filetieren und Filieren gefragt habe, habe ich nur eine lächende Antwort erhalten.Die einen können das und die Anderen nicht.Also, Hummer ich hoffe, daß dir mein Beitrag zur Lösung des Rätzels hilft.
Mehr zu diesem Thema weiß ich leider auch nicht.


------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## chippog (30. Juli 2001)

das klingt ja fast so, als ob der berufsfilierer bei seiner arbeit zo schnell vorginge, dass er nicht einmal zeit hat filetieren zu sagen, so dass nur noch filieren überig bleibt. schneidet euch bei euren geschwindigkeitstests nicht ins eigene fleisch! samt:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Dorschkiller (3. August 2001)

@ chippogWenn ich das wüßte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber der Profi hat Filieren gesagt.Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo da der Unterschied ist.Viel Glück, bei der Lösung


----------



## Guen (10. August 2001)

Mir egal ,wichtig ist was dabei rum kommt  :  leckere Filets !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen


----------



## Haugesund (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Filieren oder Filetieren?*

Diese ewige Frage: hab schon überall nachgelesen!
Ein Freund der Koch ist hat mir gesagt:
Bei Fisch heißt es generell "filieren" genau wie bei orangen.
Beim Fleisch sagt man filetieren.
Ob das so stimmt ? Ich werde weiter suchen !!
Grüße


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Filieren oder Filetieren?*

wikipedia dazu:
*"Filetieren* (korrekt: filieren) ist eine Technik der Kochkunst, worunter man zweierlei versteht:

Fisch möglichst elegant und intakt von seinen Gräten zu befreien (seltener wird der Begriff auch für Geflügel und anderes Fleisch sinngemäß verwendet)
bei Zitrusfrüchten das Fruchtfleisch aus den Trennhäuten zu lösen.
Das Filetieren von Fisch geschieht in Restaurants meist erst am Tisch, hier kann der Kellner seine Kunstfertigkeit unter Beweis stellen. _Fischfilets_ können auch maschinell hergestellt werden. Für _Fischstäbchen_ werden gefrorene Fische zersägt und geröngt - Stäbchen mit Gräten werden weggeblasen und für die Herstellung anderer Produkte benutzt, z. B. für _Fischfrikadellen_.
Um eine Orange zu filetieren, wird sie mit einem scharfen Messer von der Schale zusammen mit der äußeren weißen Haut befreit. Nun kann das Fruchtfleischsegment von einer Hautseite gelöst und zur anderen hin abgehoben werden. Man arbeitet sich nun Segment für Segment die Fruchtachse entlang durch, was sinnvollerweise über einer Schüssel geschieht, um den Saft aufzufangen."


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Filieren oder Filetieren?*

Es heißt eigentlich filieren, denn mit der Namensgebung verhält es sich in etwa so wie Schrauben drehen. Sagt man vielleicht Schraubendreherdrehen!? so wie man dabei ein Filet ablöst... #h


----------



## gismowolf (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Filieren oder Filetieren?*

"Filetieren" sowie "filieren" sind nicht deutschen Ursprungs,sondern wurden aus dem Französischem übernommen!!
Bei uns in Österreich hat sich der Begriff "filetieren" durchgesetzt,also bleibe ich bei "filetieren"!!:vik:


----------



## Ralf ems (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Filieren oder Filetieren?*

.......... hier kann man doch einiges für das zukünftige 
(über)leben erlernen .....

frage mich nur, warum haben wir kein deutsches wort für
dieses bösartige "filet-problem".... so wie für " dressing " das 
schöne deutsche wort " Blupp " zum beispiel ?? #h 


unzerschnittene, grätenfreie grüsse
R.e.




~666~
_Dieser Text wurde mit 100% chlorfrei gebleichten, glücklichen Elektronen erzeugt, _
_diese entstammen keiner Lagerelektronenhaltung und wurden nicht zur Arbeit gezwungen!!!_


----------



## Ralf ems (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Filieren oder Filetieren?*

@ Zanderfänger

..... haste schon mal " maulgeschlüsselt " und dabei
'nen krustentier " grätenfrei " zerlegt, oder woher haste
Dein kluges wissen ??  

abgedrehte grüsse
R.e


----------

